# Куплю комплект кнопок на ясную поляну



## zja zja (20 Сен 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане, наверняка есть кто-нибудь из Тулы. Огромная просьба откликнуться. Нужен комплект клавиш для ясной поляны, в правую клавиатуру. Если найдётся и для левой, вообще клондайк! Желательно перламутровые, те которые сверху отличаются, а спереди, одинаковые. В принципе сгодятся и все одного цвета, к слепой клавиатуре привык. Одно "НО" нужны клавиши с отверстиями под шуруп. Обычные "Пуговицы" не предлагать. [email protected]


----------

